# Studying the NEC



## HornTootinEE (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions for studying the NEC for the PE Test? I rarely use the NEC as a utility guy, so that portion is really throwing me. I'm burning a lot of question time in my studying hunting for the right article or table to get what I need.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2011)

djohnson.ee said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for studying the NEC for the PE Test? I rarely use the NEC as a utility guy, so that portion is really throwing me. I'm burning a lot of question time in my studying hunting for the right article or table to get what I need.


There was some discussion on this topic during preparations for the Oct. 2010 PE power exam. Take a look at this thread and see if it helps any. I believe there is another reference to similar discussions in addition to some downloadable practice problems at the end of the thread. Hope that helps.


----------



## cableguy (Feb 1, 2011)

And don't skip the sample problems in the back of the NEC itself (Annex D). Some good stuff in there.


----------



## Gnana (Feb 3, 2011)

Be familiar on how to do voltage drop calcultions.


----------



## VectrenEng (Feb 4, 2011)

djohnson.ee said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for studying the NEC for the PE Test? I rarely use the NEC as a utility guy, so that portion is really throwing me. I'm burning a lot of question time in my studying hunting for the right article or table to get what I need.


As an employee of a power company, I also struggled with this topic. Of all the topics, this was the most scary for me.

The other thread linked in a previous post is helpful as is the sample NCEES test and PPI material. I used the 2008 NEC Handbook which has commentary on the code throughout. I also made a "cheat sheet" (i.e., condensed index of topics covered in the sample problems). It is important to know how to use the code index; expect to see problems you didn't study.

Hang in there, and good luck!


----------



## dianevp (Mar 4, 2011)

cableguy said:


> And don't skip the sample problems in the back of the NEC itself (Annex D). Some good stuff in there.



Cable guy, good point on checking out Annex D. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## HornTootinEE (Mar 10, 2011)

I am finding in studying the NEC that I'm getting more used to where to go for the big things being asked: Feeder sizing, voltage drops, motor overload protection, etc.

Are most of the NEC quetsions going to be fairly generic like this (in anyone's expierience?) Or are they going to ask something like how to wire in a wet bar next to a swimming pool, that type of thing?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2011)

djohnson.ee said:


> I am finding in studying the NEC that I'm getting more used to where to go for the big things being asked: Feeder sizing, voltage drops, motor overload protection, etc.
> Are most of the NEC quetsions going to be fairly generic like this (in anyone's expierience?) Or are they going to ask something like how to wire in a wet bar next to a swimming pool, that type of thing?


Most, if not all the NEC problems on the exam will be fairly generic. But, in getting familiarized with where to look on basic questions, don't assume anything. Always read the entire problem and underline exactly what is being asked. That is where the exam will try to trip you up.


----------



## gte621n (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd suggest the NEC practice exam and study material from Mike Holt

http://www.mikeholt.com/bookitem.php?id=77...egory_from=Book

I went through it in it's entirety to study for the Arch Eng PE Exam.

I too first tried to read through the NEC which is a tough read. This book is good as it gives you sample problems that you can reference the NEC.


----------



## HornTootinEE (Mar 10, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> djohnson.ee said:
> 
> 
> > I am finding in studying the NEC that I'm getting more used to where to go for the big things being asked: Feeder sizing, voltage drops, motor overload protection, etc.
> ...



Found the hard way on the NCEES practice test to read the entire question before answering... Don't remember which one off hand, but one question gave transmission impedances for distance protection, and underreach percentage, instantaneous tripping and then the question asked for the time delay in cycles. I tried to figure out the distance pickup... whoops.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2011)

djohnson.ee said:


> Found the hard way on the NCEES practice test to read the entire question before answering... Don't remember which one off hand, but one question gave transmission impedances for distance protection, and underreach percentage, instantaneous tripping and then the question asked for the time delay in cycles. I tried to figure out the distance pickup... whoops.


I think I remember that one. The problem asks for the actual delay time and then smothers the problem with additional irrelevant details. Since the pick-up time is "instantaneous", the delay time is 0 if I remember correctly. Tricky indeed. But that is what you will potentially encounter on the actual exam itself. I made it a point to get into the habit of actually underlining what the question was asking and that helped me to stay focused on not doing any extra calculations. Good luck, keep at it.


----------

